
Universities have turned over hundreds of patents to patent trolls - ohjeez
https://medium.com/@yardenkatz/universities-have-turned-over-hundreds-of-patents-to-patent-trolls-99d5cdec1d8a#.a437c6bcq
======
danielmorozoff
This is horrible...

